# Anyone try out the Women's Raleigh Eva 29er Comp Bike?



## rockandroll322 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey girls,

Any of you ride the Raleigh Eva 29er Comp bike before? What were your thoughts? I think it will fit me better than any men's 29er. I'm in southern california and will most likely use this for light trails, fire roads, and some pavement.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## UnpavedAttitude (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,
I was interested on that bike too for my wife . She is 5' 1 with 26 enseem. I bough for my wife a Rocky Mountain Flare 29 small thinking that the frame would be ok since I m 5 6 but she is having problems with top tube clearence. It looks like Rockys 29 bike are a little to big for short rider under 5 2. the Raleigh Eva seems to have more top tube clearence .
thanks


----------



## eragirl (Feb 12, 2012)

The main downside to Raleigh bikes is that they are notoriously heavy. However they a good bang for your buck bike.


----------

